# DIRECTV Scheduler Version 2 out for iPhone



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Major yawn. Still can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. They are so far behind Dish on this, it's remarkable. This is the same week that Dish released their free iPad app for controlling their DVR and remote viewing. Very disappointing. 

Overall, I'm glad I switched to DTV in October, but it's shocking to me that their app is still so bare bones.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

looks like they fixed some issues especially with the manual recording, as well as they added some new features for the movies more art and such. its a plus for me.
Joseph


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

The DTV app for iphone/itouch is nice but the big thing that ticks me off is the oversensitivity in scrolling. If you don't do a straight down swipe at a precise speed it backs out of the scheduler, info screen, etc. back to the home page every time. I spend more time starting over than viewing the channel and programming I want to record. Would be nice if you could punch in a channel number on a keypad and jump to that range like on the real dvr.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I updated it just have not used it yet.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Personally, I find the new "Browse Movies" function kind of useless since they lump ALL movies together regardless of whether they are on PPV, Premium, or National channels. If it's a movie I know I have to pay 5.99 for, then I don't want to browse it. I'd love to be able to just browse movies available on the Premiums.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Still no dedicated Ipad app. Thought by now it would be here with this new version.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Hdhead said:


> Still no dedicated Ipad app. Thought by now it would be here with this new version.


You'd think. However, with the lack of functionality of the current app, it's OK for me to just use the iPhone/iPod version on my iPad. If they add features at some point, the extra screen real-estate on the iPad could be put to good use.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Unless I'm missing it, I also wish they'd add cast and crew data to the found program descriptions. They let you search it in "settings", but they don't display it. That added data comes in handy when trying to figure out which _Scrooge/Christmas Carol_ is which, e.g.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Major yawn. Still can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. They are so far behind Dish on this, it's remarkable. This is the same week that Dish released their free iPad app for controlling their DVR and remote viewing. Very disappointing.
> 
> Overall, I'm glad I switched to DTV in October, but it's shocking to me that their app is still so bare bones.


I like the layout of this iPhone/iPod app. However, I'm with you. The iPad app is MIA.

Before ya know it we'll have the "DIRECTV Co-Pilot". I hope we're days away, not weeks! I check the app store at least 3 times a day. I'm slightly compulsive. :lol:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

FYI, they also updated the Windows Phone App today as well. Looks prett much the same guessing it was mostly cleaning up any bugs fround after the first couple of weeks of use.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

kmcnamara said:


> Major yawn. Still can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. They are so far behind Dish on this, it's remarkable. This is the same week that Dish released their free iPad app for controlling their DVR and remote viewing. Very disappointing.
> 
> Overall, I'm glad I switched to DTV in October, but it's shocking to me that their app is still so bare bones.


love the app and D* but I have to agree here
I'm embarrassed for D* as they continue to fall behind


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

Why cant they make this app just show my FAVORITE CHANNELS ?!?!? Why do I have to see a bunch of channels in the guide I have zero interest in.... for god sake already!
'


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

kmcnamara said:


> Major yawn. Still can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. They are so far behind Dish on this, it's remarkable. This is the same week that Dish released their free iPad app for controlling their DVR and remote viewing. Very disappointing.
> 
> Overall, I'm glad I switched to DTV in October, but it's shocking to me that their app is still so bare bones.


In fairness to DTV - to use the Dish feature you've got to have a Sling device. So it's nothing that those Dish users couldn't do except they don't have to buy the Slingplayer App.


----------



## eckhart (Mar 1, 2007)

As far as I can tell, you still cannot add extra time to a sports event like you can from home.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

eckhart said:


> As far as I can tell, you still cannot add extra time to a sports event like you can from home.


Yeah, this is a major oversight, again. For me, I generally use the Iphone app to record sorting events. Luckily NFLST has a built in buffer, but most do not.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

ESPN 3D needs to be added to the channel list. It was missing from the last app version as well.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

wallybarthman said:


> In fairness to DTV - to use the Dish feature you've got to have a Sling device. So it's nothing that those Dish users couldn't do except they don't have to buy the Slingplayer App.


That's not the case at all. It is for remote viewing, but as I said in my initial post, I don't care about that as I can just use the Slingplayer app. My point was about the lack of ability to manage the DVR list and To Do list. The Dish app has been able to do that for a long time now with or without a slingbox.



jhillestad said:


> Why cant they make this app just show my FAVORITE CHANNELS ?!?!? Why do I have to see a bunch of channels in the guide I have zero interest in.... for god sake already!
> '


I don't know for sure but I suspect it's for the same reason you can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. Either they don't have the API's in the receiver software to be able to look into the receivers yet, or they simply aren't using them yet on the client side (the iPhone/BB/Android app).


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

kmcnamara said:


> Major yawn. *Still can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. They are so far behind Dish on this, it's remarkable. This is the same week that Dish released their free iPad app for controlling their DVR and remote viewing.* Very disappointing.
> 
> Overall, I'm glad I switched to DTV in October, but it's shocking to me that their app is still so bare bones.


Why would you need to?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

DodgerKing said:


> Why would you need to?


Tell me you're kidding.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

While the app works like the last one, I am also disapointed in how simple it is. You can't even re prioritize series recordings or check the to do list. I'm dissapointed because I had all of that with Comcast. The Comcast XFinity TV app also lets you click a button and the channel changes on the TV. They use full resolution of the iPad as well. I hear Dish Network's app is much nicer as well, and Tivo is releasing a new iphone / Ipad remote control app.

So here's DirecTV, behind as usual. Behind in software, behind in HD channel count, and will be behind in channels in general if they start dropping more stations. I have to say I'm a little disappointed. Hopefully 2011 is a better year.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

It does what its supposed to do, let you set recordings when you're not at home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It does what its supposed to do, let you set recordings when you're not at home.


Ya... but. If you can't see your Series Manager or To Do List, than you may not know if choosing "must record" will bump something else you've got scheduled, or if choosing "record if possible" will actually record it at all. Hence the desire by some of us to be able to check and manage our Series Managers and TDL's remotely, like FiOS and Cablevision customers are able to do in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to say that after I heard about the Dish (Sling) iPad app I want to buy an iPad and switch to Dish. I think my fiance would love to be able to watch her shows on the couch or I could watch a show while sitting at my computer since I can't see the TV. Then there is the possibility of watching a game on the big screen and then watching a different one on the coffee table. Direct is really behind! And yes I know you can watch NFL Sunday Ticket on the iPad but I have no need to buy it since my teams are either on locally or blacked out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tvjay said:


> I have to say that after I heard about the Dish (Sling) iPad app I want to buy an iPad and switch to Dish. I think my fiance would love to be able to watch her shows on the couch or *I could watch a show while sitting at my computer since I can't see the TV* [...]


FWIW, you can watch a _recorded _DirecTV show on the computer now, with DirecTV2PC. Not as slick as an iPad, but do-able.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had all these features for years on my DIRECTV setup... with a Slingbox. And yes, you can indeed control all DVR features with it because you're just controlling your DVR.

So ya, it'll be nice when the DIRECTV app improves, but the real meat of the features are from Sling, not Dish or Direct, and you can just buy those at Best Buy and have for 5 years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Gee...all those expensive razzle-dazzle iPhones...and not one screen shot in this thread yet of the new scheduler.... :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

kmcnamara said:


> Tell me you're kidding.


No I am not. Seriously. Why would you need to? I've had the DirecTV phone APP since it came out and probably used it once. Why would you need to manage your DVR list when you can do it from the DVR itself?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Gee...all those expensive razzle-dazzle iPhones...and not one screen shot in this thread yet of the new scheduler.... :lol:


That is because we never use it, as there is no reason to really use it


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> [...] Why would you need to manage your DVR list when you can do it from the DVR itself?


But what if you're away from home, as I mentioned above?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

DirecTV said on Twitter in response to missing ToDo list and priority management.

"Sorry you are not happy with the app, we often make changes based on your feedback."


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Gee...all those expensive razzle-dazzle iPhones...and not one screen shot in this thread yet of the new scheduler.... :lol:


Here you go. Looks pretty crappy on an iPad.


----------



## bmac (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the app, ive used it from my iphone many times to record something. I live on the west coast and i cant tell you how many times i make it home late and miss games or whatever, but i can just record them from my phone easily. Its awesome in fact. One thing that used to be a pain especially for league passes,hockey,baseball,basketball games were listed as game 1 thru game 11 but didnt list the teams playing. They fixed that some time ago. No complaints with scheduler. I do wish however you could stream directly your paid subscriptions on the ipad or laptop as well. That would be all i ask for from Directv.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> But what if you're away from home, as I mentioned above?


Seriously, how often is that needed? Is it really that important?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Seriously, how often is that needed? Is it really that important?


I probably have only scheduled 5 recordings remotely in total the past couple of years, using m.directv.com, and I got burned once. I no longer do a lot of business travel, but many folks here do, and I imagine they might rely on remote scheduling more frequently than you'd think.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hdhead said:


> Here you go. Looks pretty crappy on an iPad.


Thanks. Doesn't look all that bad.

I use this alot when traveling...so these kinds of improvements are appreciated by at least some of us...and I don't even have an iPad or iPhone.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

I use this app a lot, have since initial release. I work 1900-0730 so I often use the app to record Warriors/Sharks games and to get the start of Premier League matches. 

Hell, I use the thing at home sometimes as well. Saves me from having to fire up my media system and use the slow as hell HD DVR!!


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I used it this morning. The remote was on the other side of the room and I felt a little lazy! <g> My iphone was right beside me...


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, you can watch a _recorded _DirecTV show on the computer now, with DirecTV2PC. Not as slick as an iPad, but do-able.


I have a mac and last time I checked that program doesn't work on mac. Plus I don't want to tie up my screen watching a show while trying to work. I do use the schedule app I a lot since there will be times I will see a preview or press release about a show and will schedule it to record so I don't forget.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

kmcnamara said:


> That's not the case at all. It is for remote viewing, but as I said in my initial post, I don't care about that as I can just use the Slingplayer app. My point was about the lack of ability to manage the DVR list and To Do list. The Dish app has been able to do that for a long time now with or without a slingbox.
> 
> I don't know for sure but I suspect it's for the same reason you can't manage your DVR list or To Do list. Either they don't have the API's in the receiver software to be able to look into the receivers yet, or they simply aren't using them yet on the client side (the iPhone/BB/Android app).


It does not need to see anything from receiver for a favorites list , just let me pick them from the app itself...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

jhillestad said:


> It does not need to see anything from receiver for a favorites list , just let me pick them from the app itself...


OK, I misunderstood what you meant. I thought you were talking about the favorites saved in the receiver. Yes, what you're asking for would be a lot better than just "All Channels" and "Channels I Receive". Although, getting them from the receiver would be even better because it would save a step.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

DodgerKing said:


> No I am not. Seriously. Why would you need to? I've had the DirecTV phone APP since it came out and probably used it once. Why would you need to manage your DVR list when you can do it from the DVR itself?


I used it all the time when I was with Dish to verify that things were scheduled to record, cancel upcoming recordings, etc. Believe it or not, I"m not ALWAYS at home. I'm not interested in trying to convince you that you need these features. If you don't need the app at all, that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The woman is watching TV right now, but I really would like to check the ToDo list and make sure Top Chef is high enough in the list to record tonight, as well as The Sing Off. It's a shame I can't check this from the mobile app or web. I don't want to interrupt whats on the TV right now.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

cypherx said:


> The woman is watching TV right now, but I really would like to check the ToDo list and make sure Top Chef is high enough in the list to record tonight, as well as The Sing Off. It's a shame I can't check this from the mobile app or web. I don't want to interrupt whats on the TV right now.[/QUOT]
> 
> Is there a problem using pause button?
> I agree that would make the app far more useful.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Can you now add to the end of a recording like you can on the DVR itself?* This has always been my major issue with the DVR scheduler for the iphone and even the website for that matter. When I use the scheduler the record a sporting event, I want to add 30 minutes or maybe an hour but I can't do it. I don't want to have to record the next program after that, just extend the recording of the program I want to record. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

pappy97 said:


> *Can you now add to the end of a recording like you can on the DVR itself?* [...]


Doesn't look like you can. Just used my iPod to search for both a regular show and a football game next Sunday. Only record options are: *Receiver* (which DVR), *Keep Until* (disk full, I delete), *Priority* (Record if possible, Definitely Record) and *Record Type* (once or SL).


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I didn't use the pause button because I did not want to interrupt the show she had on. I was able to check later and determine a problem and fix it. This season Top Chef is called Top Chef All Stars, because it has people from past seasons on it. It recorded under this name last week so all was good. Well they changed the name in the guide to just "Top Chef", so new name = new series. I had to establish the new series recording and move it to top. I left "All Stars" in there too just incase they play the switcharoo and change the name back.

Point is, if I could do this on the mobile app or website, it would be a great convenience that I used to enjoy when I lived in an apartment in a Comcast area and used their Xfinity app.

Had I not been home, I would of not been able to determine this. I'm just used to checking up on things after new seasons of shows start. This season of Top Chef and "The Sing Off" just started.


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

eckhart said:


> As far as I can tell, you still cannot add extra time to a sports event like you can from home.


This is really frustrating. How long does it take to add a simple feature like this? This makes the iPhone app unusable for any live sporting events. So frustrating.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Been wondering for a long time why you can't add time to a recording off the iphone scheduler app. Thought the new update would resolve it, but it doesn't.

Nevertheless, like a few others, scheduling recordings from my iphone with the new version of the app has not worked. I wait for and get the confirmation on my phone, but when I go home to watch the program, it never recorded. This has only been with the update to the app (Version 2).


----------



## Tuttle (Sep 4, 2008)

TheKnobber said:


> This is really frustrating. How long does it take to add a simple feature like this? This makes the iPhone app unusable for any live sporting events. So frustrating.


Agreed to this, You would think this would be so easy to do also since they already have the information that it is sporting event in the guide info. However, not surprising, since when recording pregame shows directly on the DVR, it thinks you need to add time to them since they are live.

In general, it seems to be pretty much the same as the previous version.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

bigjoelee said:


> looks like they fixed some issues especially with the manual recording, as well as they added some new features for the movies more art and such. its a plus for me.
> Joseph


Manual recording still a disapointment here. Was away from home last week when a special was running that we wanted to record. It was somewhat of a last minute announcement so decided to use manual just to be sure we got program recorded. Got confirmation that it would record. Got home late that evening. - No program recorded.  Had hoped this had been improved in new release. :nono:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting, my app just updated itself to 2.0.1 and it looks like they added something.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

One fix is that ESPN 3D, channel 106, now shows up, it was missing in the prior releases.


----------

